# Oil Pressure Gauge



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

This is the first car that I've truly purchased on a whim. I mean, I had no intention of buying this car. I saw it and knew the basics about the car LS-2, T-56 etc. One of things I noticed after buying it, was the lack of an oil pressure gauge. I can't believe in this day and age, a sports coupe is sold without an oil pressure gauge. My Silverado had an oil pressure gauge as well as a trans temp gauge! Now it may seem like no big deal, except that the one thing that's gone wrong with the car involves the lack of a gauge.

My "check oil" light has come on twice now. Oil level is fine, first time it happened the dealer claimed the "oil level indicator was sticking" and to not worry about it. So when it happened today, I pulled out the owners manual which clearly stated it was an oil pressure related light. I go straight to the dealer ready to kill, as this problem was only occuring at idle and would go away with some throttle. The dealer again stuck to their story about an oil level indicator and not a pressure issue. I stood there as the mechanic lifted the car and tried to find this elusive oil level indicator. NO INDICATOR, he then says well it must be the oil pressure indicator, NO [email protected]#T! So he changes the oil pressure sensor at the back of the block and says that must be the problem. 

So now, even if it was a bad sensor. I have no way of knowing if the car has a low oil pressure issue. So, I either have to buy a gauge and monitor it for the time being, or wait and see if there is an issue. All I know is that no monkey mechanic is swapping pumps or swapping motors on my brand new car. I already told the dealer, that if the problem flares up again, they better have a fresh car prepped for me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ACR said:


> This is the first car that I've truly purchased on a whim. I mean, I had no intention of buying this car. I saw it and knew the basics about the car LS-2, T-56 etc. One of things I noticed after buying it, was the lack of an oil pressure gauge. I can't believe in this day and age, a sports coupe is sold without an oil pressure gauge. My Silverado had an oil pressure gauge as well as a trans temp gauge! Now it may seem like no big deal, except that the one thing that's gone wrong with the car involves the lack of a gauge.
> 
> My "check oil" light has come on twice now. Oil level is fine, first time it happened the dealer claimed the "oil level indicator was sticking" and to not worry about it. So when it happened today, I pulled out the owners manual which clearly stated it was an oil pressure related light. I go straight to the dealer ready to kill, as this problem was only occuring at idle and would go away with some throttle. The dealer again stuck to their story about an oil level indicator and not a pressure issue. I stood there as the mechanic lifted the car and tried to find this elusive oil level indicator. NO INDICATOR, he then says well it must be the oil pressure indicator, NO [email protected]#T! So he changes the oil pressure sensor at the back of the block and says that must be the problem.
> 
> So now, even if it was a bad sensor. I have no way of knowing if the car has a low oil pressure issue. So, I either have to buy a gauge and monitor it for the time being, or wait and see if there is an issue. All I know is that no monkey mechanic is swapping pumps or swapping motors on my brand new car. I already told the dealer, that if the problem flares up again, they better have a fresh car prepped for me.


*They didn't hook up the doohickey to your onboard computer and do a diagnostic check? This should, or could have told them the problem if it was doing it at the time.

I hate when mechanics play guessing games and start replacing things hoping they fixed it. Maybe in your case it is now corrected.

I do agree, there should be more gauges to measure engine temps etc. Maybe putting those gauges on the steering column with hose clamps like in the "old days" would work. :lol: :lol: :lol: Retro gauges with huge dials.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I know, who was the brain donor that removed the oil and amp gauge from the damn car.

If you want the gauge, go to jhp.com.au. Very pricey for what you get, but everyone that has purchased them loves the fit and finish. I’m holding out for these http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GN2110/GPGAU/AeroForce+Tech+Interceptor+Scan+Gauges.html for the 05/06, but if they’re not out soon I’ll be getting the JHP oil and amp.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

:agree what idiots. Like the shift light that doesn't work. Only in America, the land of government intervention and special interest....


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Get this thing,,,i love it http://www.dashhawk.com/

gives you a read out of it and 1000 other things.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

The JHP gages are awesome. Well made, the gage font matches our dash perfectly, and the fit and finish are perfect.

John.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> :agree what idiots. Like the shift light that doesn't work. Only in America, the land of government intervention and special interest....


You need a light to tell you when to shift? THAT would just irritate the pi** out of me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GRR_RRR said:


> You need a light to tell you when to shift? THAT would just irritate the pi** out of me.


:agree


----------

